# Jaysus! Is Mary King trying to give us a heart attack?!



## minkymoo (30 July 2012)

She is doing just amazing. I take my hat off to her for some truly spectacular, brave and sheer ballsy riding. 

Mary, I salute you!


----------



## skint1 (30 July 2012)

I wish I was watching it!!


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (30 July 2012)

God that was a terrifying round, well done mary! 2 riders home clear


----------



## Sprout (30 July 2012)

Just brilliant - few more grey hairs for me though!

Will miss WFP later though as I have to pick up one of my horses from the vet s.


----------



## ThreeTB's (30 July 2012)

I always feel like that watching Mary! Don't get me wrong, she's obviously brilliant at what she does, and there's no way I could ever do it, but she always looks like she's going to fall off, watching her scares me to death!


----------



## Merrymoles (30 July 2012)

Certainly gave me palpitations!
I missed Dodi but gather he did brilliantly - so pleased for Nicola Wilson.
I hope Latina is OK after her fall - was enjoying watching her as she looked like a super speedy pony.
I am loving the fact that I can follow the action on my phone, PC and TV these days and still get "some" work done (although that is "some" as am finding it a huge distraction). Oh well, back to the grindstone until Zara's due on...


----------



## minkymoo (30 July 2012)

I thought I was going to give birth (am 8 1/2 months pregnant!) it was so tense!

Some of these guys are just gunning it! 

(I also have the diving on on the iPad and we are currently in1st place!)


----------



## Feathered (30 July 2012)

Omg! My heart was in my mouth! She had to work so hard. What a woman!!


----------



## Nosey (30 July 2012)

She had her hands full thats for sure but love her attitude.


----------



## 4x4 (30 July 2012)

I had to hide behind a cushion!


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 July 2012)

That was a hairy scary ride. right on the ragged edge. Brought home the goods, didn't it? Wow.

Started calling her hairy Mary in our house


----------



## BobbyMondeo (30 July 2012)

Nearly had a heart attack all watching it through our fingers here!! Brilliant ride again from Mary though


----------

